# VBS to print .snp to .pdf file



## Drivium (May 22, 2008)

VBS Script to print a .snp file to .pdf file.

I need a script that will automatically take a .snp file (MS Access snapshot viewer) and print it to file (.pdf) in cutePDF Writer. Ultimately, I want to put this in the windows scheduler to automatically run every day. 

I then intend to use vb script (I already pieced together) to make the newly created .pdf file email to a blackberry phone every day via an email attachment. The reason for this is that the blackberry cannot read .snp files but it can read .pdf files.

I don't know a lot of code, but I am pretty good at piecing together code from the net to make things happen. Unfortunately, with this, I can't even get started.


Please help!!


----------

